# Anybody on tamoxifen?



## Princesslil (Jul 12, 2013)

Hello, 
I've done 2 cycles on clomid but my next cycle I'm being put onto tamoxifen as the clomid seems to be causing me to have a thin endometrium.
Is anyone else on tamoxifen, are there any side effects?

Lisa


----------



## mejulie40 (Jul 5, 2011)

Princess - my doc changed me for same reason..  only taken one month but no side effects except a very light brown period..


----------



## Princesslil (Jul 12, 2013)

Did you get better results from the tamoxifen?


----------



## mejulie40 (Jul 5, 2011)

princess - i ovulated 3 days early so missed the scan  
plan to try again in new year with a scan to check follies & lining x


----------



## Princesslil (Jul 12, 2013)

I've just finished tamoxifen, have had awful dizzy spells today and yesterday, I have scan booked for Tuesday to see of it has worked


----------



## mejulie40 (Jul 5, 2011)

princess - best of luck with your scan.. hope the dizziness goes.. let me know how you get on x


----------



## Princesslil (Jul 12, 2013)

Had scan today, day 11 lining was much better but they think I ovulated yesterday, bloody early!!
so am booked in for bloods next Monday to check progesterone levels.
They have asked for me to not take anything next month and monitor me au natural!


----------



## mejulie40 (Jul 5, 2011)

Princess - i ovulated early too & missed scan.. wonder if that happens with tamoxifen.. frustrating but you better go get jiggy lol.. keep me updated x


----------



## Loulou32 (Sep 20, 2010)

Hello ladies, and hello Julie, I hope you are both well?. I am back on Tamoxifen again as well. Day 23 today. I had a scan last Tuesday and I was due to ovulate around day 16, so it seems to make me ovulate a couple of days later  
I've been feeling a bit dizzy as well and quite achy, which is all a bit weird.
Best of luck ladies


----------



## mejulie40 (Jul 5, 2011)

loulou - hello.. best of luck hun.. how many follies did you have at your scan x


----------



## Loulou32 (Sep 20, 2010)

I only had one at 23mm, so not sure if thats a good thing or not  
But I had a lot of ovulation pain, so I presume I ovulated.
Are you trying tamoxifen again this month?.  
x


----------



## mejulie40 (Jul 5, 2011)

LouLou - it only takes one to stick for that magical bfp  
i'm taking a break for a couple mths still using opk's but taken pressure off us for a bit already feeling more relaxed.. 
sending tons babydust your way.. when will you test xx


----------



## Loulou32 (Sep 20, 2010)

Good luck Hun, it's a good thing to take the pressure off every now and then to get some normality back in our lives  
I'll probably test Monday at the earliest   3 months of tamoxifen, then thats our lot  
x


----------



## Princesslil (Jul 12, 2013)

Results from blood test showed progesterone level at 131 so did O early! It's a little frustrating as oh is in military so have to time when I see him around my O date


----------



## bannergirl (Aug 19, 2013)

Hi Ladies,

Hope ye don't mind me joining in.  I had a cancelled IUI this month due to my lining not thickening up, clinic like lining to be  7 for iui and mine was only 5.5 
They have prescribed Tamoxifen from day 2-6 of my next cycle and scanning me early.

Has it helped for any of ye with your linings?

Thanks


----------



## Loulou32 (Sep 20, 2010)

Evening ladies, yes it really helped with my linning, and it was over 11 just before I ovulated. Unfortunately my af turned up last night. Really cramping today. So am not looking forward to taking tamoxifen 2moro. My dose has been upped to 60mg a day.

Princesslil - I hope you are well, and that you manage to catch your ovulation day with you oh this month.  

I hope you all have a good evening.


----------



## bannergirl (Aug 19, 2013)

Hi loulou32,
Sorry to hear your af turned up.  11 was great for your lining, do you think that was down to the tamoxifen?  Do you mind me asking what your lining was on cycles without tamoxifen?
Im waiting on my prescription to see what dose the dr has prescribed.

Thanks and best of luck with your next cycle!


----------



## Loulou32 (Sep 20, 2010)

Hi Bannergirl, yes they reckon tamoxifen is good for helping with your linning. I think mine is usually around 8 something, so it does help for that. Just need a little embryo to implant and stay now


----------



## bannergirl (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks Loulou32, ill be starting tamoxifen in the next week of so.  
Best of luck to you and I hope all goes well with your next cycle!
I noticed you have had a few miscarriages and ectopic pregnancies, its not an easy road is it.
I've had 3 miscarriages and 1 ectopic.

Best of luck and thanks for the replies
x


----------



## Loulou32 (Sep 20, 2010)

Bannergirl - best of luck to you as well, keep me updated with how its all going.   yes I'm petrified of having another ectopic or miscarriage. I'm hoping the hycosy test has cleared my tube, and that having a nice thick linning will help  
Sorry to hear about your miscarriages and ectopic too


----------



## Loulou32 (Sep 20, 2010)

Evening ladies, I hope you are all well?. I had a scan on day 10 and had two follicles on my right ovary. I'm only just ovulating now on day 18   so a bit late. Also dh is away tonight until 2moro, so I hope I dont miss my window  
Lou.x


----------

